# 10,000 decoy spread in TEXAS!



## GooseBuster3

Go to the Texas hunting forum on the refuge. There are about 75 guys..what a mess. Now they are saying Buck Gardener will be there with abunch of other "professional callers"...... And somebody from St.louis will be professionally filming it. All I can do is laugh at these morons!!! I hope everybody leaves that hunt hating each other with a passion. You know how snow goose hunters are, everybdy has a different opinion! :eyeroll:


----------



## fishhook

??? where do you go to see it-------don't know what you mean by "the refuge"


----------



## GooseBuster3

The refuge is a another hunting forum. But here is the link to it.. enjoy. 
http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthre ... did=204803


----------



## fishhook

BAHHHHH...wouldn't it funny to pull a ashton kutcher and punk them. Join the group and shoot at everything before it gets even close to range..it would be the ultimate punk!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

hehe....good one fishhook.

I wish the guys in Texas the best of luck. I tried to do something like this up here about 5 years ago and let me tell you it's a mess, not to mention, very unsafe.


----------



## dblkluk

Buck Gardner? Pro caller? Thats an oxymoron isn't it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3

:lol:


----------



## honkerhntr

I didn't know about the one in texas, but I do know of one that is going to happen in MoundCity MO the middle part of march. There is going to be 15 of the TOP snow goose hunters as well as outdoor writers, outdoor shows and others. I wish I could go. Oh well


----------



## Blake Hermel

The one in MO is having 8,000 decoys. And is mostly the guys from Huntingsnows.com. I have thought about organizing an early season hunt over 500 fullbodies when the limit is 5. I think I know of a few spots where 20 guys could fill out. Sure would be a great pic of birds! But too hectic for me..


----------



## Decoyer

I am with you Blake, to me it is just as much about being out with guys you have a good time with as it is about the kill. To me 5 guys on a Canada hunt and a couple more on snows is perfect. In a duck slough I personnally like only hunting with 1 other guy. To me it just makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## GooseBuster3

9 guys is way too many for what ever you are huting for.


----------



## Blake Hermel

It would be fun to try once, to see how many you could stack...


----------



## dblkluk

> 9 guys is way too many for what ever you are huting for.


I agree.....Except for the once a year Super Grind!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Ya I am not into the big group of guys. Too many emotions, Too many I shot this goose blah blah blah. I will agree it is nice to see a big pile of birds though.



> There is going to be 15 of the TOP snow goose hunters


Just curious what makes them "the TOP snow goose hunters"? Did they write an article, shoot a limit, or make a snow goose hunting video??? I want to know what it takes to get to the TOP!!! :wink:


----------



## Tony Vandemore

How you reckon you decide who shot the collar with 50 people all claiming it...lmao It would be a muddy free for all....somebody ought to film that and put it on Pay Per View...lol  :lol:


----------



## Decoyer

> There is going to be 15 of the TOP snow goose hunters as well as outdoor writers, outdoor shows and others.


In other words, 15 of the top know it alls.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Which would be one big pissing match if showed up. J/K :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scraper

I liked Chris's idea 5 years ago and I still like it. It may work or it may not, you never know until you try. As far as safety, it may take a little pep talk to get everyone on the same page. I can't ever get three guys to agree on who shot which bird, so I don't know what throwing another 20 into the mix would do.

The biggest problem is when you have a bunch of guys that want to come hunt and don't have anything to offer the group. If it was like 200 decoys per person, minimum, it would work.

The other thing is that there has to be ONE person in charge of all decisions; setup, location, everything.

I would like to see what 5K-10K decoys would suck down, especially with a couple K in a water hole right in the middle of it.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I think you might need a front line of shooters and then some off placed to pick up cripples. Might need a megaphone so you can hear when take em is called. It would be nice to see the spread and get an overhead photo of it.


----------



## gandergrinder

I think we could get 4K pretty easy with 8 guys. I know 5 guys right off the top of my head that could get 3500 but we tried that crap last year and as soon as you get to many guys it isn't much fun anymore.

A decoy is still a decoy no matter how many you have.


----------



## Blake Hermel

I would rather do the largest spread of Fullbody decoys, make it worth something. If everyone showed up with their shells it wouldnt be all that special. Thats whats so kool about the MO shoot, they are using 8000 socks.


----------



## GooseBuster3

You know the Texas guys are going to run 9,999 rags and one northwind. :lol:


----------



## bchunter

that sounds like a gaggle f#$k :toofunny:


----------



## goose

I hope that when they are hunting wiht 10,000 rags that the wind goes up to about 55 or 60 so they have a nice rag chase.

Oh and i think i heard it was 9,996 rags 1 sillowet, 1 northwind, 1 shell, and one full body.


----------



## Scraper

Like I said, there has to be ONE person in charge. If a bunch of know-it-alls show up and want to tell everyone hwo it is going to be then no one benefits. I think that with enough dekes, there will be birds on the deck just flying around the spread like they do with a real flock and they won't know where to go when the shooting starts. :sniper:

GG, if it works out I think it may be worth a try especially if we get some field water and a snow line to boot.


----------



## duckslayer15

do the guys bring their own dekes? what if they get mixed up there could be a fist fight!


----------



## WhakGreenie03

yeah...wouldnt that be funny to see an all out brawl with gun stocks to the face in standing water! Id be the guy drinking the beer on the sidelines. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Well I just read the final tally for the birds those guys shot. It was a whopping 4 geese. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Man I wish I was apart of that slaughter!! I guess it shows you numbers dont matter, when you have 1000 texas rags. :lol:


----------



## Blake Hermel

4 geese!!! BAHAHAHAHAHA thats the best laught I had all week. uke: 

I bet old Zink and Buck G are glad they didnt come :eyeroll:


----------



## duckslayer15

wow 4 geese...i killed 4 this weekend with 230 decoys and no calls at all.

p.s i dont think the geese have migrated north yet...there was about 20k on a feild in arkansas and were alot more flying around


----------



## Dean Nelson

duckslayer15 there are reports of the sky beeing full of birds over MO and KS and there are birds moving into NE.


----------



## duckslayer15

reports....


----------



## jolle

I saw 10K+ over MO heading NW yesterday. They're moving.


----------



## Dean Nelson

Well my friends down there tell me that the sky was full of birds I tend to believe them. You are now on the back side of the birds with the most birds being in central MO and eastern KS.


----------



## Garduck

I was at the hunt and it went off rather well. The weather didn't help with bright sunny skies and NO wind. The rags just wouldn't move. All the geese were flying in the stratosphere. And the forecast was for 20 mph winds and rain. :roll:

The organization of the hunt was excellent. All the decoys were out in 2 1/2 hours. We were done around 1 hour and 45 minutes before shooting time. Take down only took an hour. I seen posted today that one guy came up 12 goose shells short and they have been located and arrangemnets made to have them returned. Pretty amazing.

Heres a pic I'll try and post. See if this works. You can see the rags in the pic and the effect of no wind. This pic only gets about 1/5 of the spread.


----------



## Nate




----------



## WhakGreenie03

*HOLLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!   *


----------



## Scraper

That looks sweet. I think that there needs to be a ND version of that sometime.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nice pic. Gotta admit though, you'd think a spread that size would pull in everything...even those in the stratosphere.

Gotta give props to the snow geese considering you KNOW they haven't seen a spread like that. They're survivors for sure!


----------

